# The rack continues!



## storm (Jul 23, 2007)

Well we are making good progression on the rack, not too bad for a DIY job :2thumb:

part 1 and 2










then added a 12 ltr tub rack, this will hold 20 x









yesterday i added a further 12ltr rack for baby leos and such









i still have another layer to add to the large rack, a hatchling rack and a work surface/ gecko housing unit to add then will be finished! x


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

looking good wish i could do that lol
sophie


----------



## My Serpentine Mind (Apr 9, 2010)

Wow very nice and organized!!


----------

